# Low TSH but hypo symptoms - Hashimotos?



## Syferix (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been struggling lately with my thyroid symptoms and have been having extreme depression, fatigue and have gained 10 pounds in the last few months without any changes in diet (I'm 20 pounds heavier than I was a year and a half ago!).

I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism in October of 2011 and have been on various levels of synthroid. After getting some other tests done, I discovered I had elevated testosterone as well, indicated of PCOS and have since been put on birth control to regulate those hormones. I also have been prone to frequent UTIs and have been given antibiotics to have after intercourse to help prevent this and have since not had any problems.

I usually take my thyroid pill at night (I find it helps eliminate the morning nausea) and my birth control in the morning.

Lately I have also been experiencing symptoms of low stomach acid as well as getting more migraines than usual (though this might be weather related as it is spring). Not sure if it's related, but my allergies have been awful as well and every morning I find myself coughing up large balls of green mucus that took residence in the back of my throat at night.

My most recent test results are:
TSH: 0.223 Range:0.45-4.5
Free t3: 2.8 Range:2.0-4.4
Free t4: 1.69 Range:0.82-1.77
I'm currently on 100mcg of Synthroid.

Previous tests include (tests have same ranges as above):
10/1/2012:
tsh: 4.87
free t3: 2.3
Free t4: 1.13
0.75mcg of synthroid

6/5/2012:
TPO: 15 Range:0-34
testosterone: 63 Range:8-48
DHEA: 329.9 Range:98.8-340
Free t4: 1.15
TSH: 0.88
Free testosterone: 0.86 Range: 0.10-0.85

3/1/2012: (was the time I felt the best with minimal symptoms)
TSH: 1.74
Free t3: 3.1
Free t4: 1.44
0.5mcg of synthroid

I've yet to get my antibodies tested and am wondering if that should be my next step. I've also been exploring a pituitary disorder as a possible explanation. My doctor will be consulting with me soon, but I've found the advice I receive here is immensely helpful as well. Thank you in advance for any suggestions. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Syferix said:


> I've been struggling lately with my thyroid symptoms and have been having extreme depression, fatigue and have gained 10 pounds in the last few months without any changes in diet (I'm 20 pounds heavier than I was a year and a half ago!).
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism in October of 2011 and have been on various levels of synthroid. After getting some other tests done, I discovered I had elevated testosterone as well, indicated of PCOS and have since been put on birth control to regulate those hormones. I also have been prone to frequent UTIs and have been given antibiotics to have after intercourse to help prevent this and have since not had any problems.
> 
> ...


Your FREE T3 is really low and therein could lie the problem. Most of us require the FREE T3 to be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Yours is below the mid-range 3.2 and that is NOT good. TSH is no longer relevant. FT3 is your active hormone from whence comes your energy, good cognition and ability to heal.

Read this please...........

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You are on a significant dose of T4 and your FREE T4 is rather high in the range which suggests you may not be converting T4 to T3 very well.

Which makes you a possible candidate for either Cytomel (synthetic T3) or Dessicated Thryoid such as Armour and many others.

If your doc is not amenable, you may have to find one that is.


----------

